# المرأة ودورها في الأسرة ....لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس



## happy angel (31 مايو 2009)

*المرأة ودورها في الأسرة ....لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس

"متعقلات عفيفات ملازمات بيوتهن صالحات خاضعات لرجالهن لكي لا يجدف على كلمة الله" (تيطس 2: 5)
لعل أروع ما في المرأة هو رقتها وعطفها وحنوها، فإذا تخلت عنها تشوهت صورتها، كذلك فإن أعظم ما يميز الرجل هو قوة شخصيته ورجاحة عقله وقدرته على قيادة المسيرة بحكمة واتخاذ القرارات، وإذا تبادل كل من الزوج والزوجة الأدوار انقلبت الصورة واضطربت المسيرة، ومع ذلك من الضروري أن تكون شخصية المرأة قوية وعقلها راجح وكذلك الرجل يجب أن يكون طيب القلب رقيق المشاعر. فيغلب على المرأة رقتها وعلى الرجل قوته. وكلاهما يكمل أحدهما الآخر فيأتي الأبناء أسوياء ذوي شخصيات متوازنة. فالأولاد يحتاجون إلى جميع الخصائص التي يتحلّى بها كل من الأب والأم، فإذا فقد الأولاد أحد الأبوين اختلت المسيرة واضطر الطرف الآخر إلى أن يقوم بدور الطرفين معاً مما يرهقه ويربكه، فإذا فقد الزوج زوجته قد يمعن في اغداق العطف على الأولاد بحجة تعويضهم عن دور الأم وبالتالي فقد يصبحون مدللين، وإذا حدث العكس وأصبحت الزوجة هي التي تقود المسيرة فقد تمعن في الحزم والجدية لتعوض دور الأب خوفاً من أن يفلت منها الزمام، ولكن ذلك قد يتسبب في توتر الأولاد ونشوء كراهية داخلية تجاه الأم !!. لا شكّ أ، ذلك يصعّب جدا من مسئولية الطرف الذي يقوم بالمهمة وحده ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تعقّل، إلى حنوٍ حازم وإلى حزم حانٍ. 

عندما تخلت إيزابل عن طبيعتها ودورها أضاعت زوجها بل وجرت الأمة بكاملها إلى هوة الهلاك، وكذلك عثليا (أم الملك أخزيا) حين قتلت جميع أفراد النسل الملكي لتعتلى هي سدة الملك ولتجر البلاد إلى الوثنية، في حين أنقذت أبيجايل زوجها وبيتها من هلاك محقق بسبب حكمتها واتضاعها، وكذلك استير الملكة أنقذت شعبها من الهلاك. كما نتذكر المجدلية القوية الشخصية التي خدمت المسيح بكل قلبها ومالها وصارت أول كارزة بالقيامة وغيرهن كثيرات... وعلى رأس الجميع تأتي السيدة العذراء التي فيها خلصت البشرية جمعاء من خلال ابنها الحبيب يسوع المسيح المخلص، بينما في حواء مات الجميع، ولذلك فإنه مثلما نقول عن حواء أنها أم الأموات، تكون السيدة العذراء هي أم الأحياء!!.*​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا هابى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااائع يا هابى 


ميرررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا هابى​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا هابى
> 
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا أختنا الكريمه

موضوع جميل جدااا

سلام الرب يســـــوع


​*


----------



## happy angel (16 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكـــــــــــــــــرا أختنا الكريمه
> 
> ...


----------

